# How high can a brown cricket jump



## Kaycee305 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi I'm new. 
my little Eric bearded dragon is a bit lazy and likes to be hand fed. I was told not to leave crickets in the viv overnight as they can nibble on the dragon while he sleeps,
I was wondering should I put him in a tub with say 20 crickets hoping about to make it easier for him to catch? So how high can they jump little brown 1-2-3 

Thanks.


----------

